# Genealogy of Aragorn



## ArwenStar (Sep 16, 2019)

Hi. I am currently trying to trace Aragorn’s family tree, and am going well. If anyone knows anything about his family, the houses of Bëor, Marach, Huor, Gil-Galad or Galadriel (or anyone else) please tell me! I hope to put up a finished copy on TTF one time. Here it is:



Ps. Arwen and Aragorn are distant cousins! (Because of the brothers Elros and Elrond)


----------



## ArwenStar (Sep 16, 2019)

PPS. This is just a working copy!


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 24, 2019)

Erm - I can't read anything you've written on those pieces of paper (and no, my eyesight has not gotten _*that*_ bad!).
Do you have any edition of Robert Foster's "Guide to Middle-earth"?
In my collection, I find my editions to be the best source to answer your question.
One warning: it shows the line of Númenórean Kings and Queens from Elros down to the true last ruler Tar-Míriel (Ar-Zimraphel) and her usurper husband (and first cousin) Ar-Pharazôn on the right side. On the left, it shows Silmariën, older sister of the fifth king Tar-Meneldur (both being children of Tar-Elendil (!!!)) – father of Tar-Aldarion! - and her son Valandil, then just says “Lords of Andúnië” down to Elendil’s grandfather Eärendur. So, there seems to be a gap. Starting with Isildur (25th ruler since Elros) we have 39 further ruler generations (kings of Arnor and Arthedain, then chieftains) until we arrive at number 64 from Elros, Aragorn II Telcontar. At least tonight (21:35 or 9:15 PM CEDST) my motivation to type out this string of names that would delight the average Hobbit is … err … zero. 😵


----------



## ArwenStar (Sep 25, 2019)

Thanks.


----------

